# pac vs. biggie



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

ive given this alot of thought as im sure alot of u have. but if u had to pick one which would it be.
i have both in my cd player right now but,
i have to go with biggie hes jus slick with his word play an more my style.
im interested in what yall think?????


----------



## bluntedinwarren (Aug 14, 2007)

i think that biggie was never on pacs level...lyrically...socially...or anything else....pac was a gangsta and biggie was a bubble gum gangsta...thats my opinion


----------



## RASCALONE (Aug 14, 2007)

i like some of both of there music,but...i do not like both of them for certain things they pretend to be,yes pretend!example;before pac came to L.A,he was not a gangster,he was rapping in songs with humpty hump,im not saying he was soft,he just changed into L.A gangster,when he was a ny thug.biggie was no pimp!he got girls due to his cash flow,good for him but dont say u got females becouse u dont,he only had money to have females who want to try and get over,when in all reality he was a john.trick,whatever.Idont really care for them on apersonal level ,but there music agianst alot of other peoples was incredible,u can like tme music without liking the artist!


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

yes thats all true biggie grew up in the suburbs an pac was a young actavist realy but the music is amazing


----------



## MRbudsmoker (Aug 14, 2007)

2pac get my vote. he was a genius lyrically


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

Biggie gets my vote... don't know what suburb you think hes from... Hes from Brooklyn... which is where I live and it is far from a suburb... In fact it is the 3rd largest city in the world... even though its part of NYC but thats a mystery all on its own... Biggie was a slower smother slicker raper when pac was angry and fast... Biggie was a chill guy who just wanted to chill out smoke weed and fuck bitchis... yea the only reason he got women was because of his money... But thats why most famouse people do... it dosnt mean every girl he fucked he gave them money their were mad bitchis that would have fucked him just to be like ohh I fucked biggie...


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

have you ever watched a doctrimtry on biggie his mother say it her self there from the suburbs an he had a very comptorfull upbringing an was an honor roll student till he droped out at 17 an started sellin crack


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

crack is bad... nah I aint seen that shit... don't plan on seeing it either... so he aint from Brooklyn?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

na hes from Bedford-Stuyvesant broklyn idk if thats the suburbs u tell me im jus sayin wat i heard


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

Brooklyn is a city and its part of NYC technicaly since its its own city it is a Suburb because its in the area around NYC... But Brooklyn is a city and its the greatest place in the world way better than manhattan (NYC) Bedstai is arguably the worst place in brooklyn which was and is still one of the worst places in the U.S. but its better now... It's a neighborhood thats just all projects... which is a majority of BKLYN but some is rhich and upscale.. I'v been to a good amount of places around the world and have never found a place that even slightly resembles brooklyn... google it its kick ass... and if you dont thinks so than... get out of here
How would you define a city or a suburb?


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

suburb is towns out side off a big city like downtown or sumin like that. an you say broklyn is the best cuz your from there i dout i wuld enjoy it there from what ive heard.


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

everywear else man it sucks... I mean here you can get anything in the world and not have to go anywere... I can walk 5 feet out my door and get vertualy anything...
places like real suburby just have like big houses and grass and lawns and trees... even though I heard that a tree does grow in brooklyn somewear... but suburbs are empty with crickets and bugs and dark and scary and quiet... too quiet. and you have to drive EVERYWEAR!!! that sucks


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

na were i live is considered a suburb an its pretty ghetto not tryin to brag like id b proud to live in the hood but i cant go outside an cop summin i wuldnt want to i have a trusted dealer who runs every thing to my door.


----------



## LocoMonkey (Aug 14, 2007)

"Bullets to my nuts only makes my balls fatter." - 2Pac 

RIP


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

what? what are you saying I dont get it...


----------



## BloodShotI'z (Aug 14, 2007)

*Cmon now...that was 10 years ago.*


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 14, 2007)

so wat i keep hearin people say stuff like that. so what if its old there nothin better out so wat am i supposta do??? ima keep listen to that loc shit


----------



## Miracle Smoke (Aug 14, 2007)

Tupac was phenomenal, no doubt but was biggie on the same level no. B.I.G. was on a different plane and is a legend to hip-hop aswell. Though i dig pac's stuff more due to it's more deeper, inspirational, emotional feeling to it. Like only God Can Judge Me now that was a song that i enjoyed.


----------



## tckfui (Aug 14, 2007)

honestly I havent listend to most of pacs shit... I lieke some of it but I havent really given him a try...


----------



## cincismoker (Aug 16, 2007)

i jus found my new favorite pac song. days of a criminal, it must be realy old hes talkin bout okland an merine city. look it up guys


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

BIG 

[very tough choice tho]


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 19, 2009)

for me PAC all day long
IMO biggie throws down the party tracks and pac was more gangster.
would they still be as huge if they hadn't of died? I would say no. 
I respect both and may both RIP.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

BIG is straight up gangsta 

RIP BIG
RIP PAC

They really do live on in their sick ass beats

[youtube]6ihPOTDxMfE[/youtube]
[youtube]0R-xnaHQhEQ[/youtube]


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> for me PAC all day long
> IMO biggie throws down the party tracks and pac was more gangster.
> would they still be as huge if they hadn't of died? I would say no.
> I respect both and may both RIP.


I gotta say for me they are basically on each others level.

Pac was a teacher/poet
Big was a lyrical storyteller


----------



## pho20 (Nov 19, 2009)

i would say mac dre hahah


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 19, 2009)

Yeah dude I like Mac Dre, Eazy E, DOC, but its between Big and Pac- make your choice..


----------



## HAMandCHEEZ4life (Nov 20, 2009)

biggie all day

pac is good but biggie just get way to dirty with it


----------



## heathaa (Nov 20, 2009)

i gotta go with pac. dont forget theres more to pacs story than his music. for instance he was shot on two different occasions. and we all know the conspiracy behind him still being alive. there are a lot of pictures and videos of him after his death. he has also dropped like 6 more albums since his death. songs have hints of his well-being and stuff. for example he says: close up the crimescene fast, why? heard the feds had a warrent for my ass, fly. i wont touch down till i see tijuana, set up shop selling them crooked cops marijuana. label me as success i made the switch, retired from the life that never gave me shit,..... an addict for a wife and a life of a ghetto superstar. in another song he mentions: celebrities hangin babies over balconies(michael jackson did that after he died) and in a song called "fck dre" he says and to kill bitches like eminem leave him dead just like the rest of them. eminem didnt come out till what 2000? its not that hard. he read the book series in prison called machevelli who was a 15th century war strategist who faked his death to win a war. and thats where he got his name from and pulled his little disappearing act. dont forget his picture wearing 98 filas


----------



## BigVape (Nov 20, 2009)

nah nah nah Notorious.


----------



## jeb5304 (Nov 20, 2009)

bluntedinwarren said:


> i think that biggie was never on pacs level...lyrically...socially...or anything else....pac was a gangsta and biggie was a bubble gum gangsta...thats my opinion


 i totally agree. pac all the way.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 20, 2009)

heathaa said:


> i gotta go with pac. dont forget theres more to pacs story than his music. for instance he was shot on two different occasions. and we all know the conspiracy behind him still being alive. there are a lot of pictures and videos of him after his death. he has also dropped like 6 more albums since his death. songs have hints of his well-being and stuff. for example he says: close up the crimescene fast, why? heard the feds had a warrent for my ass, fly. i wont touch down till i see tijuana, set up shop selling them crooked cops marijuana. label me as success i made the switch, retired from the life that never gave me shit,..... an addict for a wife and a life of a ghetto superstar. in another song he mentions: celebrities hangin babies over balconies(michael jackson did that after he died) and in a song called "fck dre" he says and to kill bitches like eminem leave him dead just like the rest of them. eminem didnt come out till what 2000? its not that hard. he read the book series in prison called machevelli who was a 15th century war strategist who faked his death to win a war. and thats where he got his name from and pulled his little disappearing act. dont forget his picture wearing 98 filas


Actually it is quite hard, there is much reason and conspiricy theory to indicate Pac is alive *and *that he is dead.

Machiavelli was also a philosopher, theorist, and a playwrite.
2Pac made an album called "Death Faker" the 8th since his death!
Also in the film Gridlockd' when Pac and Tim Roth enter a diner all the L's on the menu are upsidedown 7's [7 day theory]

I ripped this off a 2pac site, here is the link
http://www.nairaland.com/nigeria/topic-17232.0.html

There are many numerological coincidences. Tupac was gunned down exactly seven months after All Eyez On Me was released. He was shot on September 7th and survived on 7th, 8th, 9th, 10th, 11th, 12th, and died the 13th. This could explain the title of his new album, "The Don Killuminati: The 7 day theory." 2pac was 25. His age adds up to 7 (2 + 5). Even his time of death, 4:03, adds up to 7 (4 + 0 + 3). Also, on track five on the Makaveli album the voice at the begining says "And if the Lord returns in the coming seven days, then we'll see ya next time." He even talks about the number 7 on his album! There are more 'coincidences' too, The newest is on his brand new double album entitled "R U Still Down?". This album was released on November 25th. 2 + 5 =


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Nov 21, 2009)

Pac hands down
Biggie cant even see pac
My humble opinion


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 21, 2009)

Sittin On A Cloud said:


> Pac hands down
> Biggie cant even see pac
> My humble opinion


Your opinion but how can you say that?


----------



## JN811 (Nov 21, 2009)

"_Their are two inside of me, A young heart and an Old Soul_" pac is way better!


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 21, 2009)

PAC ruined biggie. 
I said it and what???


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 21, 2009)

I said it and what???

Just because the thread provides the choice between the two, why just choose one and attack the other? Big and Pac had a world of talent and both had a massive positive impact on hip-hop and the music industry as a whole, for a long time they respected each other for that, I wonder if all the shit and the hype was never there if things would have turned out the way they did. IMO Pac and Big are both amazingly talented, I prefur Big lyrically his flow and his message, *thats just me*, I'm not gonna say I prefur Big so Pac is shit, Pac can't see Big, Pac has no talent- that would be bullshit.


----------



## turkish420 (Nov 21, 2009)

my vote. . . 2Pac.


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 21, 2009)

I think its 9-7 to Pac as it stands


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 21, 2009)

Er make that 9-4 fuck how did I go that far wrong?


----------



## XxHazexX (Nov 21, 2009)

pac da best dead or alive


----------



## nuera59 (Nov 21, 2009)

haha ok son.


----------



## IAm5toned (Nov 21, 2009)

fuck that.
biggie smalls is the illist.

pac was a suburban gangster, making movies and shit.
biggie came from brooklyn.
gangster


----------



## Straight up G (Nov 21, 2009)

nuera59 said:


> haha ok son.


Be like that then.


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 21, 2009)

pac pac pac


----------



## ...... (Nov 24, 2009)

Tupac is a better rapper but not know gangster people think he was cause he got shot but he went to dance school and shit he was smart is what he was Biggie was nice to though.


----------



## guestrollitup (Nov 27, 2009)

pac 100%


----------



## DWR (Nov 28, 2009)

They would sit down and smoke a spliff and make a fucking huge track.

nothing less.


----------

